# new pics



## honor435 (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry so big, these are what they are, green- wreath, pink/white flower bomb, maroon- mulberry, right side   tan is flower child, the peach one is mango salsa, the brown one is dragons blood. 3 hp, 3 cp.


----------



## krissy (Dec 1, 2009)

wow! those are nice! i need to get a few pics of my new ones one of these days!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice work, Honor!

Jude


----------



## honor435 (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks, it took me longer to figure out how to post than make a batch!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice!!!!!! Mmmmm I bet that Dragons blood smells yum in soap.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 1, 2009)

They are all beautiful, your HP is very smooth.
The mango salsa is great, perfect colour, I bet it smells great!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 2, 2009)

They look lovely Honor.  :wink:


----------



## Lila (Dec 2, 2009)

WOW what beautiful colors and I'm sure they smell just as great!


----------



## holly99 (Dec 2, 2009)

They are all gorgeous and I bet they smell awesome!


----------



## Psalm 23 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow!  So pretty and colorful!  Awesome job!


----------



## soapbubble (Dec 4, 2009)

Beautiful soaps, Honor!  It's hard to tell which are CP and which are HP.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice- took me awhile to figure out what was CP and what was HP- awesome job!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2010)

I would like to try them all  

I still cant figure what is HP and what CP.


----------



## nursenancy (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice!!  Question - Did the Dragon's Blood turn brown on you?


----------



## honor435 (Jan 3, 2010)

yes, very dk brown, but no one complains, they love that smell, i do too.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 3, 2010)

Dragonsblood is lucky it smells so good- not a darn thing you can do about that kind of browning.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 10, 2010)

i think someone said that they use van stabil. from bc, i bought it but cant get myself to use it, is it a chemical or white colorant?


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a chemical- I have it but haven't used it yet, I'll let you know how it works when I do. Dragonsblood though- I think looks best brown anyway.


----------



## tamarajane (Jan 10, 2010)

They are all beautiful Honor!  Where did you get your dragons blood fo?


----------



## honor435 (Jan 10, 2010)

wsp.


----------

